# Adams trophy 9/7 whack and stack



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

Had Clarence and crew whacked our 60 then released bout 20 more then moved on to reds boxing 4 perfect tourney fish and rest overs... Also still some blast cast dates open well as regular Oct dates call us to get in on the best months for numbers 3379650667 heather or 3375132760 Capt Jared! Thanks in advance


----------

